# Cookies Kush Cabinet Grow.



## BrotherBoneHead (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi everybody. It's been a while, but here we are again. I am growing 2- barneys farm cookies kush feminized seedlings. That are just about 3 weeks old. I am using fox farm ocean forrest for the first time. I am just using water at this time. For now I they are under 4 cfls with 6500k about 1" away from the tops. I topped the plants 3 days ago. New growth is showing. I think I have some nute burn which was expected using the fox farm soil in such an early stage. Grow cab is about 24x24x36. I have one passive intake and a cpu fan exhausting. One plant seems to be doing much better than the other. We will name that one Betty. The smaller one will be called Nancy. I'm not very happy with the internode spacing. They are about 1" apart. I am going to do some more topping, super cropping, and some lst to keep things short and bushy. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks for stopping in. 

View attachment Screenshot_2015-04-12-16-54-04.jpg


View attachment Screenshot_2015-04-12-16-54-00.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 12, 2015)

If you want to keep them short a T5 light would be better for vegging.  I agree with you on the FFOF.  Greenest of mojo to you and welcome to MP.


----------



## BrotherBoneHead (Apr 12, 2015)

Thank you. What would you reccomend for flowering with such a small area?

Was looking at this... http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-GrowBright-2-Foot-8-Lamp-High-Output-T5-With-Choice-of-Bulbs#


----------



## Canna-Bliss (Apr 12, 2015)

150 watt hps? Or a 250, but you may need better ventilation.


----------



## BrotherBoneHead (Apr 13, 2015)

Would a 150 or 250 hps be better than any amount of cfls, t5, or led? 250 might be too much. Keeping as discreet as possible.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 13, 2015)

I dont know how your going to grow with only 3ft of headroom. thats mighty cramped. Goona have to Scrog or something.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 13, 2015)

I wrote a long thing about lighting in your other thread.  Like Rosebud, I recommend T5s.  

Your plant is stretching because you are underlit.  And since you have so little headroom, this is a major issue that you really need to try and deal with now.  So first order of business is more light.  I talked about lighting needs in the other post.  You are absolutely going to have to LST or scrog to have enough space.  And I do wonder about having enough space with 3 plants.  I had 2 plants scrogged in a space about 4 sq ft and it was really full.

Your other thread said that you only had 30" of headroom.  If you do have 36" that 6" makes a big difference, but it will still be tough.  A 250W HPS would not be too much light (not sure what you think stealth and light choice have to do with each other?).  However, since prices are not that much different, what I would buy would be a 400W with a dimmable ballast.  This way you can pick to run 200W or 300W or 400W.  Most people find that they like to go bigger once they get into this growing thing.  You will absolutely need a small air coolable hood or cool tube.  Wish I could send you my DIY dual 150W--worked great for a 4 sq ft space...


----------



## BrotherBoneHead (Apr 13, 2015)

I will take exact measurments of my cab tonight and let you know. you recommend a T5, there are so many options out there.....ill post dimensions tonight, thank you.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 13, 2015)

THG will get you setup Little Brother.  To bad you cant grow in a closet or something.


----------



## BrotherBoneHead (Apr 13, 2015)

Ill be honest, the fact that i can grow at all is enough for me. One day that will all change hopefully. But until then I will be greatfull for what I have.


----------



## BrotherBoneHead (Apr 13, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I wrote a long thing about lighting in your other thread.  Like Rosebud, I recommend T5s.
> 
> Your plant is stretching because you are underlit.  And since you have so little headroom, this is a major issue that you really need to try and deal with now.  So first order of business is more light.  I talked about lighting needs in the other post.  You are absolutely going to have to LST or scrog to have enough space.  And I do wonder about having enough space with 3 plants.  I had 2 plants scrogged in a space about 4 sq ft and it was really full.
> 
> Your other thread said that you only had 30" of headroom.  If you do have 36" that 6" makes a big difference, but it will still be tough.  A 250W HPS would not be too much light (not sure what you think stealth and light choice have to do with each other?).  However, since prices are not that much different, what I would buy would be a 400W with a dimmable ballast.  This way you can pick to run 200W or 300W or 400W.  Most people find that they like to go bigger once they get into this growing thing.  You will absolutely need a small air coolable hood or cool tube.  Wish I could send you my DIY dual 150W--worked great for a 4 sq ft space...


I acually built one of your bake around tubes back in the day...worked great. With height issues and heat an issue, I think T5 will be my best bet. I can keep plant tops close to light, and still get some nice size flowers. Like I said earlier, I will post exact depth times width to see what T5 will fit best. :yay:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 13, 2015)

Let us know the exact dimensions.


----------



## BrotherBoneHead (Apr 13, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Let us know the exact dimensions.



Ok. Smaller than I thought.....26" wide x 19" deep x 26" tall.

Maybe this one? 

View attachment Screenshot_2015-04-13-16-44-15.jpg


View attachment Screenshot_2015-04-13-16-46-24.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 13, 2015)

I don't want to discourage you, but I believe that you will find it virtually impossible to grow in a cabinet that it only 26" tall.  I know the handicap you are under, but you are simply going to have to find something taller, grow outdoors, or wait.  I can imagine no scenario where this will work, even with a lot of LST or a scrog.  Plants just need a certain amount of vertical space and less than a foot growing space just will not do it.  

No, that light is not enough.  You have 3.43 sq ft.  You need 10,300 lumens for vegging and 17,150 for flowering.  That puts out 8000 lumens.  You would need an 8 bulb light to adequately cover your space.


----------



## BrotherBoneHead (Apr 13, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I don't want to discourage you, but I believe that you will find it virtually impossible to grow in a cabinet that it only 26" tall.  I know the handicap you are under, but you are simply going to have to find something taller, grow outdoors, or wait.  I can imagine no scenario where this will work, even with a lot of LST or a scrog.  Plants just need a certain amount of vertical space and less than a foot growing space just will not do it.
> 
> No, that light is not enough.  You have 3.43 sq ft.  You need 10,300 lumens for vegging and 17,150 for flowering.  That puts out 8000 lumens.  You would need an 8 bulb light to adequately cover your space.


 24 x 24 x 18 is 2 x 2 x1.5. That's 6 square feet right?  Also my pots are 5" tall that leaves 21" minus the lights and space between. I have seen cpu tower grows and that's way smaller than my area. Now I'm on a mission.


----------



## BrotherBoneHead (Apr 13, 2015)

Did a little reading. Worst case something like this should work. I hope. This should be interesting. 

View attachment Screenshot_2015-04-13-19-47-32.jpg


View attachment Screenshot_2015-04-13-19-40-30.jpg


----------



## BrotherBoneHead (Apr 18, 2015)

Put some weather stripping around cabinet doors to block light from escaping. Now the cpu fan is a lot louder. Why and how do I quiet it?


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 18, 2015)

1st off you said 26x19,,that is why THG said,,less then 4sf.
24x24 is 4sf not 6sf. Your figuring Cubic Feet.
Eather way,,,you dont have enough headroom.
Also the light above is 24 and 3/8",which is longer then your 24" grow space.


----------



## BrotherBoneHead (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm sorry...I have fat fingers.  It's 26 wide 26 tall and 19 deep. 26x 26x 19/1728 = 7.43. That's almost 7.5 cu feet. This light that The Hemp Godess recommended  ... [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Light-8lamps-DL828S-Fluorescent-Hydroponic/dp/B00NMX5EGC/[/ame]  This light will fit my 26 x 19 foot print.
Will take up 4" of height plus 2" for plant distance plus 6" pots. That leaves me with 14". I placed a scrog screen 2" above the top of the pots. So I should have 12" for cola to grow. I can also tie them down on thier sides if needed.  The lights on its way.  Also I fugured out why the fan was making noise. It was touching the side of the cab.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 18, 2015)

Good Luck.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 18, 2015)

BrotherBoneHead said:


> I'm sorry...I have fat fingers. It's 26 wide 26 tall and 19 deep. 26x 26x 19/1728 = 7.43. That's almost 7.5 cu feet. This light that The Hemp Godess recommended ... http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NMX5EGC/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 This light will fit my 26 x 19 foot print.
> Will take up 4" of height plus 2" for plant distance plus 6" pots. That leaves me with 14". I placed a scrog screen 2" above the top of the pots. So I should have 12" for cola to grow. I can also tie them down on thier sides if needed. The lights on its way. Also I fugured out why the fan was making noise. It was touching the side of the cab.


 
I am talking sq ft, which is what lighting needs are figured on, not cubic feet.  So, a space that is 26 x 19 x 26 (dimensions are written length x width x height) is 3.43 *sq ft*, it is 7.43 *cu ft*.  The light you linked is 24.5" wide, so will not fit into your space.  However, last winter I bought a 2' 12 lamp T5 that was only 18" wide, so they do make fixtures that large that are narrower.  So shop around.  For your space and lack of headroom, I believe that your only real choice is a T5.  

So, my recommendations:  look for a T5 fixture that will fit in your space that will provide at least 17,100 lumens.  You can get blue tubes for vegging and red for flowering.  You are going to have to move your scrog net up.  A space of 2" just will not work--move the net up 3-4".  And (sorry), but you are not going to grow 12" colas, so no reason not to move the screen to an appropriate height and give the plant some space to grow horizontally.  With scrog, you are going to get a bunch of smaller colas--that is just how scrog works.


----------



## BrotherBoneHead (Apr 18, 2015)

I gotchya. I ordered the one you recommended  ed in the link of my last post. Should fit. I'm trying my best to make this work. Not used to scrogging. I used to have lots of head room. Not the case  these days. It's an experiment for sure. Thanks for the advice. It's helped greatly.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 18, 2015)

I have a scrog in my sig that I did in a small space while I was remodeling my flowering space one year.  Not as small as you, but you may be able to glean some info that could help.


----------



## BrotherBoneHead (Apr 18, 2015)

Great read....well I made a scrog net out of stainless steel rod and hung it with strings. Just waiting on my light to install. Added first light feeding with this stuff.

As you can see I have a cpu fan up top suckling air out and a passive intake below the same size. The fan emits a great deal of light against the wall behind it. But I have a solution for that after I get my new light. The passive intake on the bottom has a 90 degree elbow and I will paint the inside  of the elbow flat black and that should diminish the light emitting from that. Now....do I need to put another passive intake on the bottom or can I have a passive intake the same size as the exhaust fan? 

View attachment Screenshot_2015-04-18-21-06-02.jpg


View attachment Screenshot_2015-04-18-21-14-32.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 18, 2015)

You're on your way.  Sending green mojo.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 19, 2015)

Can you paint the inside Flat White? Be much better use of your lights.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 19, 2015)

Jeez, WH, I can't believe that I didn't notice that.  Yes, you do want to paint that flat white if at all possible.  It really does make a difference.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 19, 2015)

No prob THG,,
Yep,,makes a big difference on light reflection.


----------



## BrotherBoneHead (Apr 19, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> Can you paint the inside Flat White? Be much better use of your lights.



Yeah I thought about it. I'd rather add mylar this way I can remove it if I want later down the road. The cabinet that it's in is about 7' tall but the upper half I have office supplies and a printer in. Hopefully it's just a temp cab....for now. We'll see.


----------



## BrotherBoneHead (Apr 26, 2015)

Well I installed my new light today. Temps stayed fine.  I have about 14 tops. Did a little LST and was wondering if I should flower them. Any suggestions? 

View attachment Screenshot_2015-04-26-17-22-55.jpg


View attachment Screenshot_2015-04-26-17-22-58.jpg


----------



## Dilan (Apr 27, 2015)

I'd paste over the inside of the box with white paper..


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 27, 2015)

It all comes down to this,,,You will get what you put into it. If you dont have the proper space and things that these girls need,,thats what your going to get,,Girls With Needs.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 27, 2015)

Yes, you need a reflective surface in there--flat white paint is the cheapest and is a great reflector.  

I think they are too little to flower.  Do you have alternating nodes or preflowers?


----------



## BrotherBoneHead (Apr 27, 2015)

I have alternating nodes  just recently. I will wait a week or so before flowering. 

New question....what's this red color? Only on the one plant that is much bigger than the other....is it a sign to clone her? 

View attachment Screenshot_2015-04-27-19-39-48.jpg


----------



## Dilan (Apr 28, 2015)

I think it's hungry. Do u have a TDS-metr ?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 28, 2015)

Are you sure you have alternating nodes?  They are still so small, how old are they?

Do not get mylar--it sucks.  It has to be hung perfectly flat with no wrinkles to get that great reflective surface, it is flimsy and tears easy, and it is almost impossible to clean.  If you do not want to paint it flat white, use panda film.

What are you feeding them, how much, how often?


----------



## BrotherBoneHead (Apr 28, 2015)

Dilan said:


> I think it's hungry. Do u have a TDS-metr ?


No I do not. Too much money  right now.




The Hemp Goddess said:


> Are you sure you have alternating nodes?  They are still so small, how old are they?
> 
> Do not get mylar--it sucks.  It has to be hung perfectly flat with no wrinkles to get that great reflective surface, it is flimsy and tears easy, and it is almost impossible to clean.  If you do not want to paint it flat white, use panda film.
> 
> What are you feeding them, how much, how often?


Batanicare pure blend tea. Veg transition and bloom all in one. Every feeding
 Upped the dose today...let's see.


----------



## BrotherBoneHead (May 11, 2015)

5 weeks in veg, 7 days in flower, no pistils...hmmm


----------



## Rosebud (May 11, 2015)

It will happen. a watched pot doesn't bloom..LOL..hang in.

I have no idea what that rust is, can you take a close up please?


----------



## BrotherBoneHead (May 11, 2015)

the "rust" is gone now.....she was hungry i guess. Just waiting for her to flower......keeps growing, lol.


----------



## BrotherBoneHead (May 11, 2015)

Is this one pistil. Only one I see. 

View attachment Screenshot_2015-05-11-21-04-33.jpg


View attachment Screenshot_2015-05-11-21-04-49.jpg


----------

